# Reaction to whooping cough vaccine



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, I am 30weeks and had my whooping cough vaccine yesterday. My arm has swollen right up, theres a red lump the suze of a tennis ball at the injection site and I'm aching all over and feel generally a bit worse for wear. Should I be worried abouts any implications to the baby & get myself checked or is this kind of reaction normal?

I'm not sure where to post this so will post on pharmacy too...

Thanks in advance

Kitty x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Kitty

A local reaction at the injection site is quite common and should go down in a few days. If it is that big tho I would see Gp Monday. If it is more marble sized that is normal. 

It can be normal to feel a little run down after a vaccine but the pharmacists will be more help on this aspect of it 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Kaz - no it's definitely tennis ball sized rather than marble sized and hurts to move my arm... Probably best to check in with the GP on Monday by the sounds of it if it hasn't gone down....

Thanks for your advice!

Kitty x


----------

